# Gotta Love the Life Aquatic!!



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

I just saw this Bill Murray movie the other night, and lmfao!! Creative movie. I wish they would make a sequel.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Po-leeeeze! That has to be one of the worst movies I've seen in ages. It had no redeeming qualities. Rotten Tomatoes gave this a 51 which I thought was a gift.

John


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It had its moments, but it was so bizarre I just kind of shrugged afterwards.


----------

